# Best Belly Binder? Recommendations for postpartum binding, please!



## Jennyanydots (Sep 8, 2011)

I would love some recommendations for what others have used and liked. I have a belly bandit that I used very unsuccessfully after DS- my torso is long and it just bunched up, and didn't cover nearly enough area. There are a couple I'm interested in, but I'm hesitating before shelling out the bucks. It's almost time to order something, though, so any recommendations are most welcome!


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

two ladies in my DDC used squeem and loved it. I used belly bandit and thought it was really nice. I also have a long torso.... hmmmm.

Good luck


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

After 3 pregnancies of PP binding, I have used 2 post-surgical binders, a wide ace bandage, a "shaper", and now the Diastasis Rehab splint. I will go with the splint every time from now on. I got awesome results with my binders, but it is SO much easier to get a custom fit with the splint.


----------



## Jennyanydots (Sep 8, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chloe'sMama*
> 
> two ladies in my DDC used squeem and loved it. I used belly bandit and thought it was really nice. I also have a long torso.... hmmmm.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks, Chloe'sMama!
Squeem is one I've been considering. I don't know about you, but after my last baby I had quite a bit of pudge and extra skin, and that belly bandit just did not work right. It was ok while I was standing, but the second I sat down it buckled and rolled. Just hoping for something a little more fitted and substantial, I guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1babysmom*
> 
> After 3 pregnancies of PP binding, I have used 2 post-surgical binders, a wide ace bandage, a "shaper", and now the Diastasis Rehab splint. I will go with the splint every time from now on. I got awesome results with my binders, but it is SO much easier to get a custom fit with the splint.


Thanks, 1babysmom! Was the splint something you got through a physical therapist, or purchased independently? Sounds awesome.


----------



## cynthiamoon (Nov 29, 2009)

I really, really like the BelleFit corset, it is firm and long, like 13-14" i think, which was important to me because i am also long and tall. But fit is tricky and they don't take returns!!

Wish I had realized that since I got two sizes and now wish I could return one.

I am hoping to resell the size L one, so if you want to try it out, PM me and I can get it to you at a discount







.


----------



## tillymonster (May 12, 2011)

I'm in a DDC with Jenny (OP) and I'm wondering about ordering too. Squeem looks nice but which one? Can anyone post a link from Amazon? That's where I'll be getting mine.

I've heard Brooke Burke makes one, but I've never tried it. I'd really like to this time around for the support and backaches. They were especially bad this pg. and last time I was recovering from birth I'm sure due to an unwanted epidural. It'll also be nice to get into non-maternity.


----------



## mamashanti (Mar 21, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cynthiamoon*
> 
> I really, really like the BelleFit corset, it is firm and long, like 13-14" i think, which was important to me because i am also long and tall. But fit is tricky and they don't take returns!!
> 
> ...


I successfully returned a bellefit I bought on amazon- when I packaged it back up I just matched the seal exactly and I had no problems with the return. Just persist with contacting customer service until they let you 

I'm going with the squeem!! I have a size medium and eventually I'll go down to a small, I also bought a victoria's secret thong shaper for lighter compression when the squeem is being washed/dried and to give myself a break but still have a smooth look-- I know myself and i know that I will NOT be able to tolerate walking around with an unbound belly until it is naturally flat and toned again. I had very toned/taut abdominals before getting pregnant and I think because of that.... they aren't stretching very well during pregnancy- I'm currently 30 weeks pregnant with a 2 finger diastastis recti gap- I know it's important to splint/support in order to get this back together so that's what I intend on doing.


----------



## rielly (Dec 20, 2010)

Does anyone know if the squeem smells rubbery?


----------



## Jennyanydots (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I really like the look of bellefit, but I'm not totally sure about the underwear panel deal- the crotch, I guess. Seems like it might ride up or get uncomfortable, or at least necessitate more frequent washing. On the other hand, it would help keep the garment in place when sitting or bending, which would be nice...


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jennyanydots*
> 
> Thanks, Chloe'sMama!
> Squeem is one I've been considering. I don't know about you, but after my last baby I had quite a bit of pudge and extra skin, and that belly bandit just did not work right. It was ok while I was standing, but the second I sat down it buckled and rolled. Just hoping for something a little more fitted and substantial, I guess.
> Thanks, 1babysmom! Was the splint something you got through a physical therapist, or purchased independently? Sounds awesome.


I purchased the splint independently.  They have a newer one out so I got the old model for pretty cheap.


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

See, all of those seem way itchy to me. And no crotch for me, please, postpartum!

I want to use a binder this time and am leaning towards one like these

http://www.venusianglow.com/2009/10/bengkung-malaysian-postpartum-girdle.html
http://www.little-tots-store.com/item_760/Postpartum-Belly-Wrap--Bengkung-Lilit.htm

The more ready to use versions probably need to be sized, though.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Do you use a wrap for your babies, ones that isnt stretchy? I know several moms who have used woven wraps to belly bind and they are all tall mamas....

Im super short and have a short torso, and ive used a belly bandit all three times. I have also found that I really like the shirts that target sells that are "belly shrinking." It does well for making me feel all put back together


----------



## tillymonster (May 12, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tabitha*
> 
> See, all of those seem way itchy to me. And no crotch for me, please, postpartum!
> 
> ...


Will be buying the wrap you posted a link for and the blog review was VERY helpful. I'd rather not waste money on synthetic materials like girdles. They usually are very uncomfortable too.

Hey I bet afterwards I could even make a baby carrier with the material being that its cloth! Awesome.


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

Awesome! You're due much sooner than I am so if you can, come back with an update of how it works for you. I'm set on one, too... It will be my first time using one.


----------



## SheenaW (Jul 12, 2013)

36 weeks few days Prego (the day I went into labor)


Few hours after giving birth



2 days with a belly binder


----------



## cynthiamoon (Nov 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jennyanydots*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. I really like the look of bellefit, but I'm not totally sure about the underwear panel deal- the crotch, I guess. Seems like it might ride up or get uncomfortable, or at least necessitate more frequent washing. On the other hand, it would help keep the garment in place when sitting or bending, which would be nice...


The crotch piece is handy for keeping it all in place, and considering that you'll be in undies and a pad, it doesn't get dirty quickly.

Worst case scenario you can just not buckle it. Sometimes I didn't because my bottom was sore and I wanted zero added friction and the crutch piece folds up easily enough.


----------



## rielly (Dec 20, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cynthiamoon*
> 
> The crotch piece is handy for keeping it all in place, and considering that you'll be in undies and a pad, it doesn't get dirty quickly.
> 
> Worst case scenario you can just not buckle it. Sometimes I didn't because my bottom was sore and I wanted zero added friction and the crutch piece folds up easily enough.


I was going to ask about this...I think I might also wear the bellefit "crotchless" as it were for the first few days. Was it a workout getting yours on? How long did you wait postpartum to try it? Thanks!


----------



## cynthiamoon (Nov 29, 2009)

I had a nurse help me put it on the morning after my midnight baby. I did this because I've heard they can cause a gush of blood and I wanted someone to help me evaluate if it was too tight or something. Didn't happen to me, I just felt relief! I did have to do some maneuvering to get it on even with help, but nothing too crazy. Lay down on the bed, put feet up. Now at 3wks PP, I feel I need it less as my abs have restrengthened, but I really felt like I needed it for a while to feel supported.


----------



## rielly (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks, cynthiamoon. I hadn't heard about the gush of blood issue- good to know. Hope you are feeling well.


----------



## cynthiamoon (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah, I've seen a few people mention it in other threads. It's OK for it to happen, just maybe scary if you aren't expecting it. According to my NP it's for a good reason, which is that the band is helping contract the uterus. I think the people who saw bleeding probably had less fundal massage than I did though. As far as I can tell, the number of times they came back to give me more and to check my uterus is a little above the norm. Something like 5 times in the first 8hrs.


----------



## Jennyanydots (Sep 8, 2011)

Squeem question:

I can't find sizing info specific to postpartum use. Anyone have experience with this? I would normally (non pregnant) be looking at a size between their small & medium, because I wear a 6-8 usually- but I'm thinking of ordering a size large to accommodate the extra fluff for right after baby. Think that's overkill? I'm confused, lol.


----------



## mamashanti (Mar 21, 2013)

I ordered one in a medium. I plan on getting two binders- one more flexible one for immediately after- the first 1-4 days, and then I'll put the squeem on 24/7. I normally wear a size 4/6 (26'' waist, 36'' hips before pregnancy) and I'm currently at a 33'' waist and 38'' hips!!!! so I know that the medium will NOT fit right after birth because I wrapped it around me just to see how much space there would be in between the fasteners and there was 3-5 inches. but... i don't want to order a large because I want it to do its job and give me enough compression. I'm thinking of just getting a belly bandit/tauts type wrap for right after... or maybe one of those traditional bengkung ones http://www.little-tots-store.com/item_165/Postpartum-Belly-Wrap--Bengkung-Roda.htm to interchange with the squeem while one is being washed.


----------



## Jennyanydots (Sep 8, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YoginiMomma*
> 
> I ordered one in a medium. I plan on getting two binders- one more flexible one for immediately after- the first 1-4 days, and then I'll put the squeem on 24/7. I normally wear a size 4/6 (26'' waist, 36'' hips before pregnancy) and I'm currently at a 33'' waist and 38'' hips!!!! so I know that the medium will NOT fit right after birth because I wrapped it around me just to see how much space there would be in between the fasteners and there was 3-5 inches. but... i don't want to order a large because I want it to do its job and give me enough compression. I'm thinking of just getting a belly bandit/tauts type wrap for right after... or maybe one of those traditional bengkung ones http://www.little-tots-store.com/item_165/Postpartum-Belly-Wrap--Bengkung-Roda.htm to interchange with the squeem while one is being washed.


That helps- you look like a tiny person, so if you're confident a medium will work for you, I'm more comfortable ordering the large. I don't want to squeeze the hell out of myself or get something so small that it's useless


----------



## tillymonster (May 12, 2011)

I wanted to hijack this thread and ask a question of you mamas who wore a belly binder...

Did any of you wear one a month or more postpartum? Did it do any good that much later? I'm at exactly a month postpartum and am thinking to buy one now and and wear it. DD had other plans and cane a month early! So I didn't even get a chance to buy one!

I saw a Squeem at a local bra shop-- it's $50 so I want to be sure before I waste the money that it would even do anything.


----------



## cynthiamoon (Nov 29, 2009)

I only liked it for the first 2 weeks, when it really helped support my core before my abs started tightening back up.


----------



## Jennyanydots (Sep 8, 2011)

Tilly, I don't have firsthand experience with waiting, but I am under the impression that it's not too late to get some benefits from binding if you start in the first couple of months postpartum.

And an update: I decided to buy a squeem. I got a size L and I'm almost ready to move to a M. Baby is one week old today. As for sizing, I am 5'8" and started this pregnancy at about 145lbs and ended at 173, so almost 30lbs gained. I wore a size 8ish before pregnancy. I had no idea whether if be a M or L for squeem, so I guessed larger. I don't think I could've gotten into a M right away.

A week out, I've been using it everyday, though not all day. I definitely see a difference from how I looked postpartum with my 2 year old. My waist is still thick, and the skin is loose, but I don't have that mom belly, and no one would guess I was pregnant. With DS1 I dropped weight relatively quickly but I had such a big belly that I was still getting guessed pregnant over a month out. So far, I'm pretty pleased with the results and I'm going to continue using it at least another week or two.


----------

